# Favorite Mashed Potatoes



## Dumpandstir (May 10, 2009)

Here is a recipe for great Mashed Potatoes.  

3lbs potatoes
1 cup sourcream
1/4 cup Butter
1 or 2 Papa Johns garlic butter cups
1/4 + cup milk, Enough to smooth the potatoes to your liking.

I cut up the potatoes and bring them to a boil.  I boil them at a rolling boil for about 15 minutes.  Drain the potatoes and mix in the sour cream, butter, and garlic butter.  While I am mixing the potatoes with a mixer I add little bits of milk until I get the look I like.   I get the Papa Johns Garlic cup when we get their pizza.  I won't allow the kids to open the cups because more ends up on them or the floor than on the pizza.  

If you really want to increase the heart attack factor then I suggest adding a package of cream cheese.  

I make between 3-5 lbs of potatoes for my family so I just dump and stir to get what I want.  

My kids devour this.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 10, 2009)

So mix up a batch...I'll come fry some chicken, bake some biscuits...We'll pig out!!! Sounds delish!!


----------



## linicx (May 10, 2009)

I do something similar with baked potatoes. Cut the potatoes in half  along the length. Scoop the potatoes out of each half while hot - leaving a shell. Mash and add butter, sour cream, milk, finely diced fried bacon, and cheese ( I use whatever soft cheese I have) to make your mashed potatoes. Salt and papper to taste. Pile the potato back in the shell. Re-heat. 

Option: Sprinkle grated hard cheese sucn as cheddar over the top and reheat until the cheese begins to melt. 

Option: Add a little granulated garlic, or sauted onion to taste. .


----------



## Katie H (May 10, 2009)

Your potatoes, Dumpandstir, might turn out a bit like some I make.

I boil my potatoes with several peeled cloves of garlic, drain all, then mash the potatoes with the garlic, adding butter and sour cream and milk.  I season with salt and pepper to taste.  Really, really good.

Most times I don't even bother to peel the potatoes.


----------



## LPBeier (May 10, 2009)

Katie, mine are almost identical to yours except I heat the milk & butter and add the sour cream to that (off the heat) before adding all to the potatoes and garlic.  I find that heating it doesn't cool down the potatoes and makes them smoother and creamier.

But these days, with DH on a strict diet I am down to making my potatoes with chicken stock.  I do add garlic and shallots and when I have them, fresh chives.


----------



## CharlieD (May 11, 2009)

What are the "garlic butter cups"?


----------



## luvs (May 11, 2009)

they're little containers of garlic sauce for dipping that you get with your pizza/breadsticks. yum.


----------



## Chicks (May 11, 2009)

Smoked Gouda mashed Taters, YUM !!!!


----------



## Robo410 (May 11, 2009)

Idaho spuds or yukon golds boiled in salted water with a couple cloves of garlic, rutabaga boiled with broth...combine the drain and combine the two and mash together, using some of the broth if necessary to moisten the mash.  Adjust seasoning.

very tasty, little to no fat, lots of great flavor. ---also fries up as a cake or pancake if you got leftovers.


----------



## Dumpandstir (May 11, 2009)

CharlieD said:


> What are the "garlic butter cups"?




Papa John's Pizza gives you the garlic cups with the pizza.  They make a great ingredient when you need some garlic flavoring.  I don't like to see stuff go to waste so I thought they would work good in the taters.


----------



## msmofet (May 12, 2009)

white, red and yukons (sometimes i also add turnip). mashed with butter, half and half, chives and sour cream (or cream cheese and chive spread instead of the sour cream and chives).


----------



## CharlieD (May 12, 2009)

Aha, thank you. Make sence. I love garlic flavor in my mashed potato.


----------



## Sunbubbles (May 12, 2009)

Red skin Potatoes
Crumbled Blue cheese
Sourcream
Carmelized Onions
Butter
S & P
One of my instructors in college made them this way and Ive been hooked ever since! lol


----------

